# Reynolds cryo blue brake pads compatible with other carbon wheels



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use reynolds cryo blue brake pads with other carbon wheels? I might be getting a set of carbon tubulars and it would be nice not to have to switch out the brake pads when going from clinchers to tubulars.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I am using them with my carbon wheels, I have no issues thus far.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Most carbon wheel manufactures will require you to use their proprietary pads and say if you don't use them it will void the warranty but you can do it do no problem. In fact the Reynold blues are really good pads.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

rearviewmirror said:


> I am using them with my carbon wheels, I have no issues thus far.


Just for curiosities' sake what wheels are you using?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Reyolds are the best I've used. But if I had a set of rims whose manufacturer recommended something else, especially cork based pads, I'd try those first. 

I've seen cork pads work really well on Bontrager rims. Carbon rim brake tracks don't all have the same composition.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Just for curiosities' sake what wheels are you using?


Reynolds DV3K and Farsports 50mm clinchers, I don't swap pads between them.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

rearviewmirror said:


> Reynolds DV3K and Farsports 50mm clinchers, I don't swap pads between them.


My Farsports wheels came with pads that look and feel similar to the Reynolds pads. Same shade of blue. I use Reynolds pads on the Farsports wheels and they work well.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Any brand telling you to only use their pads for their wheels is speaking a load of marketing hyperbole, read, tosh. They are threatening you with warranty voiding just so that you will spend more money buying pads from them than from anyone else. End. Of. Story.

You can use Reynolds pads (as said above, they're actually very good) on any other carbon wheel. You can even use it on alloy rims if you want (though I wouldn't go back to carbon if you did). Likewise any other carbon specific pad of similar compound (as in rubber). Campagnolo, Swiss Stop... they will not affect Reynolds rims at all. The one manufacturer you might want to be careful with is Corima. They mandate a cork compound rather than rubber. Likewise for other manufacturers that use cork.

It's the compound that matters, not the brand.


----------

